# Leopard Web Sharing Question.



## utn (Dec 30, 2007)

How can I change the port which Apache operates on? My ISP blocks the default port 80, so nobody can connect to it. But when I go to my DynDNS address on any of my home LAN computers, the page loads perfectly on Macs and PCs alike. Any advice? I guess I'm sorta a newbie when it comes to the nitty gritty of OS X.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Soulwar (Dec 30, 2007)

Go to system preferences-sharing-firewall; there you can edit and add new ports for your firewall.


----------



## utn (Dec 30, 2007)

My firewall is off, and my ISP is blocking port 80 anyway, I need to change the port which Apache receives incoming requests on.


----------



## Soulwar (Dec 30, 2007)

Try these 2 links and see if that's what you need.


http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/core.html#port

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/core.html


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 30, 2007)

If I remember correctly, you can edit the file httpd.conf located here:

/private/etc/apache2/httpd.conf

...and look for the line "Listen 80".  Change it to "Listen 8080" (for port 8080) or whatever port you want.  Restart the webserver (possibly even restart the computer) and it should work fine.  The only caveat is that people from the outside will have to connect to your website via "http://www.mysite.com:8080" instead of just "http://www.mysite.com".


----------



## Soulwar (Dec 30, 2007)

This link should be everything you need.

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/core.html


----------



## utn (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks, I finally got it to work. I changed the port address in both /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and /etc/httpd/httpd.conf (just to be safe) and also the listen IP address to my internal IP then restarted my computer. I then adjusted my DynDNS account to connect to the new port and it works perfectly. Thanks for the help, I hope someone else finds this useful too. Cheers!


----------

